# Update on Hubs



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He had another attack of paraneoplastic syndrome and ended up back in the hospital.

After three weeks in the hospital I brought him late last week. We are now running the roads for chemo/radiation/doc appointments. That is why my participation is rather spotty on the forum at the moment.

Things should settle in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I hope you and hubby get settled into a routine soon. I know you both are exhausted!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I know it's hard to do, but take time for yourself.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

heididmitchell said:


> I know it's hard to do, but take time for yourself.


Heidi, can I steal this for a friend? Her 8 year old. (My daughter's BFF) was just diagnosed with stage 3 Hodgkins lymphoma.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Keeping both of you in my Prayers Robin. Hoping his treatments are successful, and things settle down soon!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

You can! I saw it somewhere and save it on my phone. I rarely live by it myself.....until I NEED to. When I'm feeling empty....I usually run across it...its comforting to me and helps me deal with the guilt of doing something for myself.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you girl!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I am here everyday. Really, I am. I'm tired though. Now that things have quieted down my behind is dragging. It has taken a physical toll on me that will get addressed when I see my doc in the next couple of weeks.

Bob is getting stronger everyday. There are changes though and I don't think those are going to fade away. He's exhibiting some inability to keep what he says under control. Things he wouldn't normally say outside of the house. He seems to have lost some of his common sense. Like tossing a spoon from several feet away in to a sink full of our dinner dishes kind of thing. Some of this thoughtlessness has led to more work for me. And I know he's not doing it intentionally, it's the disease but at times I just want to throw my hands in the air and run away. 

My remaining flock of old birds are doing well, even in this heat. I have turned the misters on several times to give them a cooler environment. The people also came and got those two left over pullets which has made the really old birds so much more content.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm glad things are stabilizing a little for y'all. Maybe he will get more healing as time goes by. 
I hope you can get your issues resolved. Maybe just some quality rest will help.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Take care of yourself. We are all thinking about you.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Robin. Your birds give you a bit of 'respite' before going back inside. I know.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Sorry to hear your husband had a set back.I will keep both of you in my prayers!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm finally beginning to feel less tired and overwhelmed. He's getting stronger every day, no more wheelchair to get around. No more walker. He can't do long distances yet but he's getting there.

His radioligist said remission, his chemo doc said cure. Who's right? We won't know until time goes by. As long as the cancer cells can no longer try to invade his body the paraneoplastic syndrome will be quiet. At least we have an early warning system if the cancer does come back. In a month after some scans they will probably do the radiation of his brain since that is the first place it shows up again. 

All in all, it looks like the constant running to various clinics and treatments is finally coming to an end some time in September or October. How many months has this been going on? He started being off way back in Feb and was finally admitted into the hospital in April. So, most of the year has been non stop about his health challenges.

He wants to regain some of his strength so we've decided to look at home gyms. I'm familiar with resistance equipment and how many routines he should be doing so we're going to go look at some today before his radiation treatment. 

Oh, and he's bored out of his mind. He's fine on the days we have to go to the city for his treatments but the weekends? Not so much.

Thank you, everyone, for your emotional support. This outlet was such a relief.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

So glad that he is getting better, and gaining strength. Hope you find some time for you too.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

So thankful for the great report for you both, Robin!! I wish I could suggest some busy work for the hubs, but we were in the same boat when mine was down after his many surgeries. We are headed to OKC Baptist Integris hosp for an angiogram /plasty on Jim's legs tomorrow morning. He has some blockages that need opening. We're just praying for great results. He's been having leg pain for over a year.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks for the update! It sounds like things are looking up and that's great!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It's nice to get a positive update! And even walking on his own. Sounds great Robin. 
I know what you mean about exhaustion and fatigue. It seems to take forever for me to recover from things. I'm glad you're working your way out of it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ah Patsy, hugs to you and hubs. This getting old crap doesn't let up, does it? Updates are mandatory because I'll be thinking of you two.

Thanks everyone. At this point relief seems to be the overwhelming feeling right now. So much better than the other way around.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you, Robin! Getting older is sure not for the faint of heart for sure! I'm so glad for the relief you are feeling now..


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Will be praying that everything stays well and that he is a good recovery Robin. Make sure to take some me time for yourself. I know I lost years with my ex when we found out he had a brain tumor, now that he is better he couldn't care less about all the heck I went through with him.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Hugs and prayers to you both, I agree about the getting old part too. One year ago I was laid up with a brand new hip and facing a total hysterectomy. Things can really change in one year!


----------

